# Cyclocross in Houston



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

Cyclecross starts in 2 weeks in Houston. 

See below: don't need a cyclecross bike, you can ride your MTB.

September 2nd is the day of the first race. 

And we even have a flyer not to be confused with the mtn bike races that are going on Aug 23rd and 30th. 

YettiCross 
Houston Weekly Cyclocross 
Weekly Wednesday, September 2nd through Wednesday, October 28th 

Category Start Time/Distance Entry Fee * Places 
Men A, B, C 6:05 PM 45 Minutes $15 3 - 5 
Women 6:06 PM 45 Minutes $15 3 - 5 
Junior 6:07 PM 45 Minutes $15 3 - 5 

* You may not pay the entry fee, but you will not be eligible for the awesome participation prizes 
* Classes and laps will be adjusted depending on number of participants. 
* The Time/Distance is adjusted based on the look on people’s faces 

Location: 
South of Stude Park. Exit I-10 to proceed North on Studewood. Unload your bike then cross back over to the south side for the race course. Or ride the MKT bike path to the course. 

Registration: 
• Show up and pay your entry fee if you like. Part of your fee goes towards insurance the other part towards payout 
• No USAC license is required. Please bring a friend to introduce them to bike racing 
• Sign the waiver and sign the sign up sheet 
• Put yourself into the right category (the promoter can change your category at will) 

Course: 
• A 1.45 mile loop that is true cyclocross sweetness. 
• The course runs through the field south of White Oak Bayou, a run up in the middle of the course by I-10 with some flowing turns then back through the field with some barriers. Then proceed through the turn around and back to the run up. 

Other notes: 
• Mountain bike are more than welcome, you will be asked to remove your bar ends. 
• A two sided wheel pit will be accessible by the start finish area 
• Watch out for other park users, 
• No public urination nor foul language, as this is a family event 
• The promoter reserves the right to boot anyone who jeopardizes the ability to host the event 

www.yetticross.com for more information


----------



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

i intend on doing my first cross races with ya'll!


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been mulling over the idea for awhile, although a bad knee will leave me DFL pretty much every time.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

The key will be my work schedule; I'm scheduled to be on a T/A that weekend.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

This looks like fun. How much running is involved?


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

first race tomorrow!

be there!


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

First race so awesome!! a big thanks to Yeti Cross for putting it on and whoever brought out the drinks for after the race!


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

DATELINE HOUSTON - 09-03-2009 - With God looking down on Houston and granting us with a small hint of cyclocross coolness in the air the YettiNation amassed to see what the evil Yetti and crew had built for them. It was not the same as the old MP power course, it was, might we say approaching a true cyclocross course. With lungs and legs set to attack, the YettiNation brought their shiny steeds to see if they were up to the test. Yes folks cyclocross time has come to Houston, Texas

Coming off a recent V in the Battle of the Brazos race A group’s Kevin Koen blasted off the line like a scorched rabbit to continue his deliberate pounding of the field. Wink in hot pursuit chased through the hour (more like 45 minutes), but was not able to keep the blistering pace of Kevin. Bobby Williamson chased Wink while continuing to put time on the field.

The large B group also saw a recent BotB contender Andrew Leach deliver crushing blows to the field while stalwart and indomitable Mary Hodges delivered her quiet quick speedy delivery to the men. Robert Smith kept Keith Gumby at bay as Gumby fought off the annoying cyclocross chain drop.

Mr. Scott Minard aka Welcome to the B’s put in a great showing in the large turnout of the C group that navigated their way around the course while amazed dog walkers onlooked from across the bayou. Were they amazed at why anyone would jump off a perfectly good bike, or who was that guy with a stick chasing them up the hill. Scott Sharrar (I remember typing your name last year maybe become a B) fended off the man with the stick while out running Brad Mercadal for second place.

Catherine Moritz held off Bike Barn’s own Lee Netherly for a V in the Women’s group. Lee kept the pressure on Catherine lap after lap while fending off Julia Jenkins mostly tired legs from Sunday’s V out at the Battle of the Brazos.

Audrey Manchester took the V in the juniors when young Eric Woodcock popped a chain on the first lap.

As always the YettiNation is grateful to our friends at Bike Barn for coming through time and time again with schwag and beverages for our tired but victorious racers. Who will be ready to test the YettiCourse next week as the weather cools and the Yetti comes out of the woods again? Don’t forget about the showing of Road to Roubaix September 15th at the River Oaks Theater. Proceeds will benefit Tour de Pink in support of Breast Cancer Awareness. Keep up with the adventures of the Yetti at YettiCross.com, Twiiter @YCX or Facebook at YettiCross. Results are up at YettiCross.com select the results tab at top of the page.


----------

